# Can One DCC controller run two seperate ovals?



## raptor2012 (May 30, 2012)

Just getting into DCC. Up to now, been running two seperate ovals using two DC transformers. With my Digitrax DCS51 controller, can I still run the two relatively small ovals separately at the same time? Thanks for your response.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes it can. The limitation you have is based on the number of locos and their amperage draw.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

All you need to do is disconnect the two power packs and connect
the wires to the two ovals with the track output of your DCC controller.
Observe 'polarity' as you did with DC except that it is 'phasing' since
DCC uses a form of AC on the track.

Then both ovals will be powered when the system is on and your
controller can have a train running on oval A while another
is running on Oval B. Or you could have both trains running
on the same oval, yet be able to control each individually. With
DCC you control each loco, not the track as you did with DC.

Save the power packs to use for turnouts and other accessories.

Don


----------



## raptor2012 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for your prompt reply. I was hesitant to just try it, thinking I may short something out. Going DCC has really rekindled my interest in the hobby. Eventually, I will redesign the layout and tie everything together. My next step will be to convert some of my analog locos to DCC. Again, thank you.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I find that DCC has really added a new dimension to the hobby, especially sound.


----------



## raptor2012 (May 30, 2012)

I totally agree. I'm now just barely scratching DCC's capabilities. Good times ahead. Also want to emphasize that this forum is awesome!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

If you can install a decoder, you are well on your way to being an expert.


----------

